# General Taylor Never Surrenders



## billsif (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello,

 This is my first post, and hopefully over the next week or so I can photograph all my bottles to get help identifying them and finding their values. I'm 23 and recently inherited a bottle collection from my grandmother - it consists of about 50 bottles she collected over the past 6 decades or so, purchased mostly at auctions, estate sales, etc. One bottle that she didn't keep on the window sill with most of the others, but that was instead kept in a cabinet away from childrens' hands is about 8 inches tall or so and is considered a historical flask I believe. On one side it has a picture of george washington and says "the father of our country" and on the other side it has a picture of zachary taylor and says "general taylor never surrenders". I think it also has some other words on one of the sides - something about a city and state and maybe glass maker company. I'll take a picture of it this evening but I believe it's authentic. It's a darker blue color, but maybe just plain blue when held up to sunlight.  I think I'll post pictures of a lot of these bottles as I unwrap and inspect them. Thanks for your help in advance!

 -Bill


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Bill and *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.net* ---
 Wow, what a great thing to keep in the family and inherit. Post some pics when you can and I'm sure someone will work with you here and let you know what you have. Have fun unwrapping these treasures.


----------



## billsif (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, some bad news. I still plan on uploading these pictures I took, but I'm afraid at least the general taylor bottle may be a reproduction. It has bubbles and the top of the neck looks too nice to me. Also, the mold seam seems to go all the way up to the lip of the neck, which I believe to be a major indicator of a modern bottle. :  I'll upload pictures soon.


----------



## billsif (Jul 2, 2004)

please comment. thanks.


----------



## billsif (Jul 2, 2004)

back


----------



## billsif (Jul 2, 2004)

neck


----------



## billsif (Jul 2, 2004)

and finally, bottom.


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Billsif,

 Yup, definitely a repro, but it may be Clevenger Bros., which have been gaining popularity in their own right as collectibles. You may want to just stick it back in the box and check again in 20 years, you never know.

 Sean


----------



## billsif (Jul 2, 2004)

well that's disappointing - but maybe some of these other bottles will be worth something.


----------

